# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Broken Active X controls with latest MS Update

## alansidman

Mike Alexander's blog Bacon Bits talks about this issue and how to resolve.

http://datapigtechnologies.com/blog/...ivex-controls/

----------


## teylyn

There is a link to a Microsoft Technet article in the comment to Mike's post, provided by Jan-Karel Pieterse. That link no longer works. Instead use this for the official word from MSFT. 

http://blogs.technet.com/b/the_micro...-updates-.aspx

----------


## jaslake

This worked for me just today by our own romperstomper

http://excelmatters.com/2014/12/10/o...ivex-controls/

See bullet point 2

This is where I found it

2014-12-15_17-37-27.jpg

Deleted the File and all was back to "normal"...whatever that is. Thanks romperstomper!!

----------

